# Key Lime Pie might have to wait as references to Android 4.3 Jelly Bean pop up



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2013)

> Over the last couple of weeks, we have been hearing vague rumours that Google is pushing the release of Android 5.0 for later this year and will unveil a new version of Jelly Bean at Google I/O next month. However, there has been no concrete evidence to lend credence to these stories.
> 
> Until now, that is. We are seeing the first signs of a postponement of Android 5.0 development at the Android HQ in Mountain View. Android Police has discovered a new build of Android named 4.3 JWR23B on their server logs. The J in the build name indicates it’s still Jelly Bean as Google has maintained that naming protocol through all Android versions.
> 
> ...



Key Lime Pie might have to wait as references to Android 4.3 Jelly Bean pop up


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 27, 2013)

4.2 to 5.0 straight jump does not makes any sense to me anyway let the Google I/O on next month will answer this speculation.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2013)

so we are having another internal build i guess. no new looks or earth shattering feature but more like refining the existing features. that can be a nice way to extend battery life BTW.

i have a feeling we are going to see a redesigned settings or at least a better camera UI + some features found in highend mobiles.


----------



## hari1 (Apr 27, 2013)

It would be better if they make project greaze, lagfix for low end phones and less force closes


----------



## raksrules (Apr 27, 2013)

There will be project "Lots of Butter" for the new version of jellybean. Because the LAG in android is still there.


----------



## hari1 (Apr 27, 2013)

raksrules said:


> There will be project "Lots of Butter" for the new version of jellybean. Because the LAG in android is still there.



 I bet it will never happen.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2013)

raksrules said:


> There will be project "Lots of Butter" for the new version of jellybean. Because the LAG in android is still there.



i want cheese.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2013)

Too many speculations. The people who are speculating are leaving no stone unturned incase they're wrong.





raksrules said:


> There will be project "Lots of Butter" for the new version of jellybean. Because the LAG in android is still there.


Well it's because most OEMs "enhance" Android UI with their own changes


----------



## doom2010 (Apr 28, 2013)

I think Key Lime Pie will unveil with the Motorola X Phone.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2013)

"Key Lime.. wattt?"
That doesn't sound like a name of any sweet delicacy, that Google's been using to name Android versions. :/


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 28, 2013)

Vyom said:


> "Key Lime.. wattt?"
> That doesn't sound like a name of any sweet delicacy, that Google's been using to name Android versions. :/



Huh? Doesn't this look like a sweet delicacy to you ?

*cdn.androidcommunity.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Key-Lime-Pie.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Huh? Doesn't this look like a sweet delicacy to you ?



Sweet with a lime! 
But now that I have seen the pic, I think it does looks sweet!


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 28, 2013)

for my taste lemon and sweet doesn't mix well.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

@kapil : check out glucon-D lemon.
and u'll know..


----------



## root.king (May 4, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> @kapil : Check out glucon-d lemon.
> And u'll know..



 :d


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2013)

That moment when Pantech breakout was spotted running  4.3. Damn...


----------



## ariftwister (May 10, 2013)

Why did they name 4.1,4.2,4.3 all as jelly bean? 
But 2.1,2.2,2.3 with different names ??


----------



## coderunknown (May 10, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Why did they name 4.1,4.2,4.3 all as jelly bean?
> But 2.1,2.2,2.3 with different names ??



2.0 to 2.1. 3.0, 3.1 & 3.2. 4.1, 4.2 all brought refined features rather than something new. 4.1 introduced project butter but what did 4.2 bring? multiple accounts & photo sphere. former may have some use but for me photo sphere is completely useless. so 4.3 will bring more fixes. with 5.0 we'll most likely get a UI overhaul along with Project Roadrunner. 4.3 may aim to optimize the resource requirement as 4.1 & 4.2 causes most entry level units to start crawling. even my mobile has started lagging only after opening a few apps once i shifted to 4.1


----------



## theterminator (Jun 14, 2013)

any updates to this news?


----------



## amjath (Jun 14, 2013)

theterminator said:


> any updates to this news?



Key lime pie expected to release around October. So its a good sign for Moto X phone as next nexus, since LG denied that they are not working on next nexus. Also 5.0 will be more optimised to run even 512 MB ram phones.

BTW as far as android 4.3 is concerned, it ll sent directly to devices running 4.2.2 rather waiting for OEM to update the firmwares


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2013)

raksrules said:


> There will be project "Lots of Butter" for the new version of jellybean. Because the LAG in android is still there.



Yep noticed in nexus 7 lag/stuttering went away then suddenly came back after update. Can't blame oems


----------



## Superayush (Jun 14, 2013)

> Also 5.0 will be more optimised to run even 512 MB ram phones.



And also single core processors?


----------



## amjath (Jun 14, 2013)

Superayush said:


> And also single core processors?



Not sure about that


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2013)

amjath said:


> BTW as far as android 4.3 is concerned, it ll sent directly to devices running 4.2.2 rather waiting for OEM to update the firmwares



not gonna happen. manufacturers will skin the mobile except the Nexus Experience ones.


----------

